# Acidity...



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Lately I've been craving acidity in coffee; had a few filter coffees which were really good but lacked the acidity that for my tastes would have made them even better.

who can recommend me something with loads of acidity?

Or is this more to do with brewing technique and method?


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

In espresso acidity is associated with lighter roasts...............


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Keep an eye out for descriptions of sharp fruits in the tasting notes when you are looking online.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

We really need to know what you mean by "acidity", seems simple enough, but my idea of acidity & yours may vary.

The perceived acidity of coffee can be down to technique, some might call under-extracted coffee acidic, acidity to me is more of a juiciness as in ripe fruit?

Did the coffees you tried have any notes describing their acidity (a good place to start), what method did you brew them by?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

You asked for Acidity , don't say I didn't want you :

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-el-libano-washed-caturra


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

garydyke1 said:


> You asked for Acidity , don't say I didn't want you :
> 
> http://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/america-guatemala/products/guatemala-el-libano-washed-caturra


......and there you go again breaking the rules first laid down in my early beginnings coffee head. Medium to medium dark roast and a be warned acidic tag.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> ......and there you go again breaking the rules first laid down in my early beginnings coffee head. Medium to medium dark roast and a be warned acidic tag.


Acidity is a feature of the coffee , not the roast. Our medium dark doesn't taste of roast ; )


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I think I fancy you a bit.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sk8-bizarre said:


> I think I fancy you a bit.


Thats what she said


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

hmm I guess for me, acidity is all in the aftertaste - sharpness that cuts through whatever else I can taste and lingers.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Acidity is the main reason my palate, thus far, has not acclimatised itself to drinking and 'enjoying' neat espresso!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sounds like people have been drinking some under extracted espresso !


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

It's interesting that I've often seen acidity given as a reason why beginners should steer clear of lighter roasts, because a less developed palette is unable to differentiate acidity that should be there, and acidity that is a result of poor technique in making the drink. However, as Gary has pointed out, acidity should be a feature of the right coffee, not the roast. It's not as simple as saying that a light roast will be acidic.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

risky said:


> It's interesting that I've often seen acidity given as a reason why beginners should steer clear of lighter roasts, because a less developed palette is unable to differentiate acidity that should be there, and acidity that is a result of poor technique in making the drink. However, as Gary has pointed out, acidity should be a feature of the right coffee, not the roast. It's not as simple as saying that a light roast will be acidic.


I think that's true and as far as I understood it, due to either poor technique or preparation it's more likely (not necessarily "likely" but "more potential") that you can end up with something that tastes more acidic from a light roast coffee because in some way their is a slightly finer line to tread?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

jlarkin said:


> I think that's true and as far as I understood it, due to either poor technique or preparation it's more likely (not necessarily "likely" but "more potential") that you can end up with something that tastes more acidic from a light roast coffee because in some way their is a slightly finer line to tread?


Light(er) roasts are easier to underextract & less forgiving in terms of sharpness/tartness.

I'm not keen on *acidic* flavours (gooseberry, rhubarb, unsweetened orange juice, unripe ruit) but I love juicy, mouthwatering *acidity* in coffee, just like I do in sweet, ripe peaches & plums.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

try a hot air roaster coffee company say hands-on coffee roasters, there joper roaster uses hot air so should give you a brighter bean.


----------

